# Private Message



## lakeboater (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't figure out how to PM on this forum. I can see where to retrieve and view my messages, but not send.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Click the person's user name, there should be a send a PM option in the drop down menu.

It could be that you are not yet allowed to do so? Some forums have delays built in to your registration.

****edit****

and it seems I cannot send one to you.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think you have to get to 50 posts to activate PM. Not positive though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Until you have enough posts to enable your own ability
to send a PM you could go to a post from the person
you want to contact, and do a reply/request that he PM you
his personal email address so that you can contact him. You
could also include your privarte email address.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe it's either 3 or 5 messages before you have the ability to PM, I'd have to go check.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought it was 10 posts?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I recall it being 5 posts before you can PM someone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, it's 3 messages. I looked it up in the admin panel.


----------



## lakeboater (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the input. PM just turned on...I believe it was after 5.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's 3 in the configuration files.


----------

